# Is there a way to ban me from certain forums?



## diaglo (Mar 1, 2005)

is there a way to ban me from certain forums so i can add the moderators of those forums to my ignore list.

i can't ignore them currently as they are listed as mods/admins.


----------



## Darkness (Mar 1, 2005)

I think you can't Ignore an admin in any case. The same probably goes for forum mods.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 1, 2005)

I'm sure if you want they can ban you from everything


----------



## diaglo (Mar 1, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I'm sure if you want they can ban you from everything





i'm close to asking for that.

i've got at least 3 forum mods i want to ignore. 2 of them i had on my ignore list, but i took them off.. and then found out later i couldn't put them back on it.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 1, 2005)

Are you talking about the main EN World mods/admins or those who moderate a hosted forum or somesuch?

Email or PM me if you'd rather not say in public, diaglo.


----------



## diaglo (Mar 1, 2005)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Are you talking about the main EN World mods/admins or those who moderate a hosted forum or somesuch?
> 
> Email or PM me if you'd rather not say in public, diaglo.





none of the EN World mods/admins.

they are all hosted forum.

i'm sure they do a good job on their forums.

edit: i still have some of the ENWorld mods on my list from years ago. i'm keeping them there for old time sake.


----------



## the Jester (Mar 1, 2005)

Only you, diaglo... only you.    

This one gets my vote for best thread title ever.


----------



## howandwhy99 (Mar 1, 2005)

I've found if you simply ignore Crothian the messageboard is cut down to about half.

My loading times are insane!


----------



## der_kluge (Mar 1, 2005)

I've noticed that I have "ban points" in my profile.  Well, I'm sure we all do. And I can change them.  You could just try setting to to 7 and see what happens.


----------



## CRGreathouse (Mar 1, 2005)

I actually find myself in the same situation.  There's a forum mod I want to ignore, but I'm not able to do so.

If there's any solution to this, I'd like to know about it.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 1, 2005)

howandwhy99 said:
			
		

> I've found if you simply ignore Crothian the messageboard is cut down to about half.
> 
> My loading times are insane!




Wow, I feel so loved right now.....


----------



## Darkness (Mar 1, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Wow, I feel so loved right now.....



 Eh, you can't please everyone, mate. No biggie.

Charles, if you want to talk about what's troubling you, maybe e-mail me.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Mar 1, 2005)

Is there any way to find out if I'm being ignored by anyone? I'm curious who I may have managed to piss off enough to make their list. That would be interesting.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 1, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Is there any way to find out if I'm being ignored by anyone? I'm curious who I may have managed to piss off enough to make their list. That would be interesting.




Ya, that could be interesting......

and can I ignore myself?


----------



## Teflon Billy (Mar 1, 2005)

Hey, on a related note, does anyone remember *Cthulhu's Librarian*?

Does he post around here anymore?


----------



## Darkness (Mar 1, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Is there any way to find out if I'm being ignored by anyone?



Maybe admins can find out but nobody else. At best, you could start a thread and ask.


----------



## Darkness (Mar 1, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> and can I ignore myself?



Theoretically not but practically I've seen somebody claim to have done it on one board with this software. Not sure if it was EN World.


----------



## Aeric (Mar 1, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Maybe admins can find out but nobody else. At best, you could start a thread and ask.




"If I'm on your Ignore list, please tell me!"

Now *that* would be the greatest thread title ever!


----------



## EricNoah (Mar 1, 2005)

Aeric said:
			
		

> "If I'm on your Ignore list, please tell me!"
> 
> Now *that* would be the greatest thread title ever!




Ha, it's like when teachers say "Raise your hand if you're not here"!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 1, 2005)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> Ha, it's like when teachers say "Raise your hand if you're not here"!



 And there's always at least one idiot that raises their hand, honestly not having payed attention to anything but 'raise your hand'


----------



## howandwhy99 (Mar 1, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Wow, I feel so loved right now.....




Oh no, I don't really ignore anyone.  Simply trying to be funny.  

Besides, if I couldn't see your posts, how would I know where I stand in the postcount race?


----------



## Cyberzombie (Mar 1, 2005)

Trust me, if you start a thread of "Who is Ignoring me?", half the board will be a chuckleheaded "comedian" and post that they are Ignoring you.  Starting with me.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 1, 2005)

how about a list of the most ignored people on the boards?


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm tempted to say no to this type of request, for a couple of reasons.

1. I'm not convinced that banning you from a forum will make that person "not a moderator" for you. The ignore feature looks at user groups, not user groups relative to a  user's access.

2. It's a big pain in the butt for us to administrate and keep track of.

3. It sets a lousy precedent that I'm not comfortable with. I figure we're mature adults, and that might mean just ignoring someone the old fashioned way.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 2, 2005)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> Hey, on a related note, does anyone remember *Cthulhu's Librarian*?
> 
> Does he post around here anymore?




Who?

Never heard of him....


----------



## Michael Morris (Mar 2, 2005)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I'm tempted to say no to this type of request, for a couple of reasons.
> 
> 1. I'm not convinced that banning you from a forum will make that person "not a moderator" for you. The ignore feature looks at user groups, not user groups relative to a  user's access.




Correct.  Diaglo, it's not possible for you to ignore a mod regardless of which (if any) forum they moderate.


----------



## RangerWickett (Mar 2, 2005)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I figure we're mature adults, and that might mean just ignoring someone the old fashioned way.




Wow.  If I weren't worried about peeving someone off, I'd love to put that in my sig.  *grin*


----------



## Berandor (Mar 2, 2005)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Wow.  If I weren't worried about peeving someone off, I'd love to put that in my sig.  *grin*



 Me, too.


----------



## Squirrel Nutkin (Mar 2, 2005)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Correct.  Diaglo, it's not possible for you to ignore a mod regardless of which (if any) forum they moderate.



That would explain the blurb over at RPG Now:



> You can rent forum space at EN World for one year. This service gives you the following benefits (addon features may be added later for small extra costs):
> 
> One forum (sub-forums may be available later)
> Customise your forum with colours and logos
> ...


----------



## diaglo (Mar 2, 2005)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Correct.  Diaglo, it's not possible for you to ignore a mod regardless of which (if any) forum they moderate.





yeah, that's what i thought too. but it never hurts to ask.

edit: so is the opposite true? if they are a mod, then they can't ignore me either.


----------



## Aesmael (Mar 2, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> And there's always at least one idiot that raises their hand, honestly not having payed attention to anything but 'raise your hand'



Hey, I was paying attention. AND I got exempt from work that day too, on account of not being there.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Mar 2, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> yeah, that's what i thought too. but it never hurts to ask.
> 
> edit: so is the opposite true? if they are a mod, then they can't ignore me either.




I've just tried it. I can ignore you and then summon you back just like normal.

Cheers


----------



## diaglo (Mar 2, 2005)

Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> I've just tried it. I can ignore you and then summon you back just like normal.





thanks for testing it.


----------



## jgbrowning (Mar 2, 2005)

Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> I've just tried it. I can ignore you and then summon you back just like normal.
> 
> Cheers




The POWAH!


joe b.


----------



## der_kluge (Mar 2, 2005)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> Hey, on a related note, does anyone remember *Cthulhu's Librarian*?
> 
> Does he post around here anymore?




That's cold, man.  

Although, if you included PirateCat, Darkness, JoeGKushner (and Alsih2o just to be safe) in that list, that'd make the debate on which d20 products to nominate for Ennie awards a much simpler task.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Mar 2, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> is there a way to ban me from certain forums so i can add the moderators of those forums to my ignore list.
> 
> i can't ignore them currently as they are listed as mods/admins.



I guess it is a good think you are on their ignore list.


----------



## diaglo (Mar 3, 2005)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> I guess it is a good think you are on their ignore list.




i only wish that were true.


----------

